# Dell Latitude D410 VGA Problem



## yasiralikhan4all (May 6, 2011)

I have Dell D410 notebook laptop 
I installed windows 7 in it. Everything is ok but VGA is not working.
Anyone knows about VGS driver for windows 7 of D410. Or anyone who tried to install VGS driver in windows 7 to Dell Latitude D410.


----------



## scbjmshpv (May 6, 2011)

go on dell's website and put in your serial # and go to original system configration, you'll see the graphic card that is in your system, than just go online on either Nvidia or ATI to get the right and new driver.


----------



## yasiralikhan4all (May 6, 2011)

In dell support page. The visat and windows 7 drivers are not available to download for Dell Latitude D410 notebook. Than how can i download windows 7 drivers for my laptop.


----------



## wolfeking (May 6, 2011)

run CPUz or GPUz and find out what GPU you have. There are only 3 options, Intel, ATI, or Nvidia. Then you will need to go to the respective site to get the driver.


----------



## johnb35 (May 6, 2011)

Visit the windows update site to see if there is a optional update for the video controller.  However, I don't think the integrated card supports windows 7.


----------



## yasiralikhan4all (May 9, 2011)

*Dell latitude D410 Centrino*

How to start my centrino laptop in full speed?


----------

